# Done Huntin - 99 Whipray



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Price and location? How many hours on the motor? Good compression in all cylinders?


----------



## norandi (Feb 9, 2021)

DBStoots said:


> Price and location? How many hours on the motor? Good compression in all cylinders?


Pretty sure he meant he’s done hunting for a skiff and this is his new one.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Absolute beauty, congrats.


----------



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

DBStoots said:


> Price and location? How many hours on the motor? Good compression in all cylinders?


Yo Dave! not for sale. Been a long search for this one. I'll take it as a compliment as you are a fine judge of skiffamobilia. See you in the backwater.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Purty!


----------



## Caddis (Feb 2, 2020)

Sweet!


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Where/how are y'all finding these gems?!


----------



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

Copahee Hound said:


> Where/how are y'all finding these gems?!


I can’t say but I can tell you I got more grey hair than I should at my age.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Nice score and perfect motor


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

Tohatsu 30 is the new perfect motor ^^


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats. Sweet skiff.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

dgt2012 said:


> Yo Dave! not for sale. Been a long search for this one. I'll take it as a compliment as you are a fine judge of skiffamobilia. See you in the backwater.


Sorry, I was confused! It's really sweet!


----------



## Steve Jenkins (Feb 10, 2018)

Broke my heart to let her go.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Steve Jenkins said:


> Broke my heart to let her go.


I bet it did bud, man that skiff is clean.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)




----------

